# list of sites with free shipping



## daniel0731ex (Aug 18, 2009)

i have just came across a couple sites that sells items with free shipping

i wonder if there's any other sites that also offers free shipping??

the sites i found are:

dealextreme: wide varity of puzzles, and good bigcubes(eastsheen, QJ). they even have black magic )
dealperfect: some rare puzzles
focalprice: some rare puzzles, a bit cheaper than dealperfect, i found diy type f there 


pleast reply if you know any more


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 18, 2009)

mefferts.com if i remember correctly?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 18, 2009)

cubesmith.com if you you buy more than $15 from them


----------



## Jai (Aug 18, 2009)

Hk Now Store - Similar selection to C4Y.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Aug 18, 2009)

does someone have experience with focal price and dealperfect?


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 18, 2009)

Jai said:


> Hk Now Store - Similar selection to C4Y.



While there may be no shipping costs, their prices are a little over the top.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

Jai said:


> Hk Now Store - Similar selection to C4Y.


They say they ship for free, but the shipping price has already been factored into the individual price of each puzzle.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 19, 2009)

Jai said:


> Hk Now Store - Similar selection to C4Y.



I wouldn't really consider this free shipping. It's more like the shipping is included in the price so it even's out. The cube I bought from HK was 14 or 15 dollars, while it was 9 at C4U.


----------



## Jai (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, same with Edicubes.com. The prices are marked up to pay for shipping, but I would prefer HKNowStore and Edicubes to C4Y and Tribox if I were only to buy one or two items, because C4Y and Tribox charge for shipping.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

Screw the other websites. FOCAL PRICE SELLS THIS!! ONLY $6.57!!






I'm getting it!


----------



## SlapShot (Aug 19, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> does someone have experience with focal price and dealperfect?



I've bought from both of them, and from dealextreme. No problems with
all 3.

I found a new one called WSDeal, and I was shocked to see a white
skewb selling for around $5.50. My heart sank when I saw what they
are charging for shipping. 

I didn't know about Edicubes, I will have to check them out. Thanks !!


----------



## PharaohsVizier (Aug 19, 2009)

WSDeal is part of FocalPrice, it is their equivalent of VolumeRate.


----------



## darthyody (Aug 19, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Screw the other websites. FOCAL PRICE SELLS THIS!! ONLY $6.57!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do own this. My mother bought for me as a gag gift for my graduation last year. It cannot cut corners and it is bigger than my v-cube 7.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 19, 2009)

darthyody said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Screw the other websites. FOCAL PRICE SELLS THIS!! ONLY $6.57!!
> ...



AWESOME!
I want a massive 3x3!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 19, 2009)

Some Ebay sellers do have free shipping. My lastest order (a QJ/Clefferts white 4x4 cube with tiles) was ordered with free shipping.


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 19, 2009)

If you say ebay then 24hourgifts from ebay offered free shipping for the ghost hands. Bought one from him.


----------



## TomZ (Aug 19, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Hk Now Store - Similar selection to C4Y.
> ...



So you think DealExtreme doesn't do that and ships your items by magic?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

I really want that Hello Kitty cube. I'd bring that to school every day, and do OH solves


----------



## Konsta (Aug 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I really want that Hello Kitty cube. I'd bring that to school every day, and do OH solves



I'd like to see that on video, please tape it when you get yours. Giant 3x3 with OH 
I just bought one too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

I said I wanted it. I'm not going to buy it for a while.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I said I wanted it. I'm not going to buy it for a while.


And if you really want it, then you will eventually buy it.  No rush.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 29, 2009)

Edicubes has free shipping, but no real variety pretty much only Edisons


----------



## riffz (Aug 30, 2009)

TomZ said:


> royzabeast said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



Have you seen the prices at DX? The point is that you're not getting a good deal at those sites.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

ebay is catching up

http://cgi.ebay.com/RUBIKS-3-3X3-3X...in_0?hash=item19b5027e01&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > does someone have experience with focal price and dealperfect?
> ...


i ordered a black edison 3x3 on friday, today's tuesday, and it was free postage, and i got an email from them saying i can track the shipping, and it has awesome details like departure times and arrival times at specific places, and it arrived in melbourne, this morning(tuesday, 4 days later) and it says it is estimated it will reach its destination tommorow(wednesday) $27 USD, so shipping included.


----------

